# BF2142 problems? Post them here!



## zekrahminator (Oct 19, 2006)

There's recently been a very large amount of threads regarding BF2142. Unfortunately, these are all about BF2142 being just plain AWFUL. So I'm thinking instead of fifty different tiny threads, we should have one *big* thread to cover it all .


----------



## monoxide109 (Oct 19, 2006)

*br3tt*

Good Idea.

The problem I first had was regarding the EA Downloader and the game. If you purchased the game through the EA downloader, you may recieve an error message when you try to play that says EC:5570. I guy on this site figured out how to fix it by reinstalling the EA downloader. I did this and now I can play the game.


----------



## monoxide109 (Oct 19, 2006)

Now I am having a new problem. I can only play for like 2 min before punk buster kicks me off! I have the game patched, and I dont cheat or hack, so what gives?


----------



## ktr (Oct 19, 2006)

3rd time now...game locks up and restarts my computer, but after hour to hour 1/2 of playing

first i thought my gcard is overheating cuz i replace the hs/f and maybe i didnt do it right, but i can start the game backup and play for hours on end then it crashes and reboots. so it doesnt sound like overheating gcard....something software for sure.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2006)

You can't oc while you play, it does not work, take out your oc!


----------



## dcer10 (Oct 19, 2006)

*2142 EA Downloader problem {different}*

Hi,

I cant believe I paid 2mths in advance for this game, waited up till 2:30am excited for the release, waited 1hr for it to install, then patch it, only to be told by EA downloader that Im not logged in {when I clearly am logged in}. Its now 8hrs past the launch time and everyone who didnt hand over their money early supporting the developers is playing and I am not!

NOT HAPPY AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Any ideas on how to fix this? EA havent got back to me.

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## xymz (Oct 19, 2006)

Can't get it to run. And I don't mean the d9dx9.29.dll problem.. it crashes as soon as I start it with 

"BF2142.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. And on the bottem it says ( Send Error Report or Don't send)

Error signature
AppName: bf2142.exe AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: renddx9.dll ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 017310"

I've tried updating DX (I already had the last version), putting the d9dx9.29.dll file in its folder and reinstalling. Some other people seem to have the same problem.
Any ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2006)

i play all my games fine bf2,2142,cod2 with my chip at 4ghz with no problem.so maybe the oc is'nt the problem.


----------



## xymz (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey what is oc?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2006)

oc=overclock.


----------



## ktr (Oct 19, 2006)

overclock


----------



## Dr.Wow (Oct 21, 2006)

*WTF problem with 2142?!*

i have NO idea why... but my computer is runnig battlefield 2142 and in the middle of playing, it'll crash to the desktop without any message or anything at all?

can i get sum help?


----------



## Judas (Oct 21, 2006)

Dr.Wow said:


> i have NO idea why... but my computer is runnig battlefield 2142 and in the middle of playing, it'll crash to the desktop without any message or anything at all?
> 
> can i get sum help?



Sounds like either card or driver problem


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2006)

could anybody post the bf2142 v1.01 exe from the ea downloader?


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 21, 2006)

Problems: 
1. No ingame rank up and unlock as advertised.
2. Only one account per CD key.  Yes, it is a problem.  I contacted EA and that's a problem.  
3. If you chose a different name for your BF2 veteran program and Freebie Unlock (preorder game).  You can't use them both.  Same for the account.  So bottom line: same name for everything.  The CSR informed me that this is a wide spread problem.


----------



## inZane (Oct 22, 2006)

So basically what EA said is that. "We heard from the community during the BF2 problems and we got tired of that community hounding us. So we created a new game based off the BF2 engine and called it a different name and then put the same bugs and problems into this game. We will continue to support you until we get tired of listening to you again. We will then create a new game and start over".

BF2 had the same problems with the accounts, not being able to change your name, bugs, rank upgrade delays/not happening, etc (list is too long). They never fixed that in BF2, so they HAD to be present in BF2142 because it is the same game with different skins. 

EA screwed up the BF franchise (like the C&C franchise) and won't get my money.


----------



## drade (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey everyone, I posted this in the program thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=173699#post173699 Found there, but anyways, Ill post it here. I tried installing my bf 2142 I just bought of the EA website to download, now see I just installed the EA installer, and now im trying to run the EA application to find my game and download it, but this error message comes up.







No clue whats goin on, what Do I do?


----------



## drade (Oct 23, 2006)

Fixed the issue! If any of you are having trouble with the same one (Core.exe issue tell me, I fixed it! The game is downloading!

Heres my resolution

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cfg...i=&p_topview=1


----------



## johnnynumba1 (Oct 26, 2006)

heyyy i just got the game bf2142 and when i go to play with this 

BF2142.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvenience.

Send           Don't Send

And when i hit dont send it just quits the game my computer specs are  Intel(R) Pentium(R)4 CPU 3.20GHz, 1.98GB of RAM AND A 128mb Video Card


----------



## Dropkickryan (Oct 27, 2006)

I can get into a map and start playing for about 2 minutes then the game just crashes to the Desktop..any ideaS?


----------



## cqb.ftw (Oct 28, 2006)

Heres another problem:

I got the game yesterday and played it for a good 4 to 5 hours. Then my computer crashed and restarted. When I went to play BF2142 again, this is the message that I got.






Pretty generic, but I can't find any way to fix it. I've tried everything on the EA site for cd reading errors. I've reinstalled the game 5 times with no success. Any clues? I'm willing to try just about anything at this point. Thanks.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2006)

I suggest you NoCD crack it, if you have version 1.01 you can get it here. After you have that file downloaded, unRAR it (you need WinRAR) and replace it with the original game EXE. It's alot easier then it sounds .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2006)

does it still work online with the no cd applied?.



_____________________________________________


----------



## cqb.ftw (Oct 29, 2006)

I got the most recent crack and replaced the .exe file. It launches the game fine (woot) but when I try to log in it tells me than I'm not connected to the internet so it won't log me in  any other ideas?


----------



## Agility (Oct 31, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> does it still work online with the no cd applied?.
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________



Using a modified .exe wouldn't be allowed online. Unless you use a fake image emulator but retain the original .exe then it is safe.


----------



## Brutalfate (Oct 31, 2006)

Battlefield randomly crashes to my desktop without warning or any error message, this seems to happen when i play both single and multiplayer.. -Annoyed-


----------



## SlickVic (Nov 3, 2006)

Brutalfate!! iam having the same stupid problem, wats the heck is wrong wit the game? help anyone?


----------



## Brutalfate (Nov 3, 2006)

I have no idea whats going on.. I can't seem to find a definate solution or even a definate reason for this problem..


----------



## SlickVic (Nov 4, 2006)

it starting to really annoying considering the fact that i cant really play the game, i kept tunning graphics and but shortly found that it was not it. and for a second i thought it was the refresh rate cuz it gave me problems on my graphic card. if u find out any info plz let me kno cuz it seems that only a few peope are getting this problems so far. i have only herd of 3 cases, some kids, urz and mine. thanks.


----------



## Brutalfate (Nov 4, 2006)

People have suggested it being an Audio rendering issue.. I've tried turning EAX off, and setting the Audio renderer to Hardware, still no change.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 6, 2006)

I just bought the game today.  Amazing, problems:  Getting kicked by pb, fixed it by restarting comp after install.


----------



## innoth (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm experiencing one which has the EA guy's scratching their head, not that that's too hard of a feat.  Anyway, after about 10 min of my system being up, BF 2142 will start to have some sort of weird screen lag where every 10 sec it'll freeze up for about 5 sec.

EA says it's my monitor, I laughed but I did go through all the necessary steps which they told me to go through, still experiencing the glitch.  I've switched out every component but the mobo and CPU (HD, GPU, RAM, Sound) nothing made a difference.  

Any help would rock, thanks.


----------



## skim1420 (Nov 13, 2006)

First post here - (hi guys)

I actually had no problems with BF2, so I bought 2142.  I played that happily for about a month(?) then all of a sudden it just won't start.  I start it up, computer goes black for a while (which is normal), then within about 5 seconds it just returns to the desktop like nothing happened.

I have two discussion threads going with EA support, with no resolution.  I've gone as far as reinstalling Windows and the game and still the same issue.  EA just closed my first tech support thread without a resolution (WTF?) so I opened a new one today.

Any suggestions?  Is there a crash log of some sort or ANY way to even start troubleshooting this?  It's been over 2 weeks down, and I'm still alive so I guess I can just ask for a refund.  What are the chances...

Thanks in advance.

--
http://www.jackthevain.com/


----------



## Slater (Nov 14, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You can't oc while you play, it does not work, take out your oc!



...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2006)

Slater said:


> ...



Thats right, bad coding..


----------



## Danima1 (Nov 14, 2006)

I've had the same problem with the crashing...sometimes it would just go to the desktop and sometimes it would go all the way and bluescreen. I have also noticed that after about 5-10 minutes some things fail to be rendered properly. For example, guns would be a shiny black and the dirt will turn black. At first I thought this was a VPU overheating problem, but buying an H2O cooler for it did'nt fix the problem, even though the temp went down by 20 C. Anyone else having the rendering failures? My video card is a ati x1900 series, 256 mb.


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 15, 2006)

no problems crashing except with the occasional alt-tab crash. 
my overclocks work fine with 2142. my x1800xt runs 750/900 fine.


----------



## Danima1 (Nov 15, 2006)

Do you notice anything being rendered as just plain black? Are you using the ati drivers? If so, are you using catalyst 6-10? I read that catalyst 6.7 was used to test 2142 on my video card, so I downgraded to 6-7. Still seeing if there is any improvement over  6-10.


----------



## ktr (Nov 15, 2006)

Danima1 said:


> I've had the same problem with the crashing...sometimes it would just go to the desktop and sometimes it would go all the way and bluescreen. I have also noticed that after about 5-10 minutes some things fail to be rendered properly. For example, guns would be a shiny black and the dirt will turn black. At first I thought this was a VPU overheating problem, but buying an H2O cooler for it did'nt fix the problem, even though the temp went down by 20 C. Anyone else having the rendering failures? My video card is a ati x1900 series, 256 mb.



i had the same problem...

fixed it by...

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3154527

and the first step of this...

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...SZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PWNyYXNo&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## Danima1 (Nov 15, 2006)

My security update isn't KB917422, it's KB818899...I don't know if there is a difference


----------



## ktr (Nov 15, 2006)

huh?? you only have 1...

i have, and about most of tpu members have around 50+ security fixes installed.


----------



## Brutalfate (Nov 16, 2006)

Eh.. my problem seems to be fixed.. all i did was turn VOIP off.. :S


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 16, 2006)

Well my only problems are that sometimes after I quit 2142 I can't load it (or some other games) again until I reboot. I've also found when a server crashes it can really bring my PC to its knees and take ages to recover (couple of minutes which is a long time IMO considering all that happens is a server crash). There are a few glitches which people exploit, but I won't go into detail here. No random crashes and my rig does have an OC.


----------



## Charnondall (Nov 16, 2006)

Got this problem today after installing the new 93.71 nvidia drivers







Its the same for all maps, cant see buildings tree's people nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 16, 2006)

Lol... not good. Try uninstalling them and then cleaning with DriverCleaner and reinstall them to see if that helps.


----------



## Charnondall (Nov 17, 2006)

fixed, turned out to be an issue with running the game in windows mode while using a new WindowsBlinds skin i had uploaded today as well.

PS just on a side issue can anyone confirm this for me, does it matter what card in your SLI setup the monitor is plugged into? Read numerous forums which keep saying it should be the 2nd card and others which dont say anything much.


----------



## Parashoot (Nov 17, 2006)

cqb.ftw said:


> Heres another problem:
> 
> I got the game yesterday and played it for a good 4 to 5 hours. Then my computer crashed and restarted. When I went to play BF2142 again, this is the message that I got.
> 
> ...




I have the same problem.  My game was working fine 2 days ago then out of nowhere I launch the game and get this error, reinstalling it doesn't work.  I have no idea what caused the error since the game was working fine and I hadn't changed anything.

If anyone else has had this problem and knows how to fix it or can help it would be much appreciated.


----------



## tr-606 (Nov 22, 2006)

*BF2142 DVD - Disc Not Found Error*



Parashoot said:


> I have the same problem.  My game was working fine 2 days ago then out of nowhere I launch the game and get this error, reinstalling it doesn't work.  I have no idea what caused the error since the game was working fine and I hadn't changed anything.
> 
> If anyone else has had this problem and knows how to fix it or can help it would be much appreciated.



I have the EXACT same problem, I thought it was Alcohol 120% on my system, but after I removed that application, I still have the problem. The strange thing is, that one would think that the system would see the disc in the drive, but according to the system, there's nothing in the drive. I even plugged in an external DVD-CDRW drive and tried both 1394 and USB 2.0, the system still refused to acknowledge the disc. And I've never run that drive with this DVD before either. My internal drive is a Pioneer 110 DVDRW, my external is a TEAC. I ran a normal DVD to check to make sure the drive was still reading other DVD's, so I dropped in my girlfriends copy of Memoirs of Geisha, and it came up no problem. 

It appears as though there is something on this disc that has been identified with the system not to recognize it. Did you guys have Alcohol 120% or some other Disc Image app on your systems? It leads me to believe that there may be some type of copy protection on the disc which is causing this error. 

What baffles me is why would the game run 2 or 3 times and then fail?

Please keep this thread updated, I may have to contact EA tomorrow to see if I can get somewhere unless someone else has any ideas.


----------



## Parashoot (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't use any disk imaging at all, no alcohol 120% or anything of that sort.  My game was working fine one day and I didn't change anything and the next day it gave me this error every time I tried to launch the game.  It's not the dvd drive because I have the same error on my other dvd drive, but the game runs fine on my laptop, so it's some setting on the harddrive, in the registry or something, I just dont know where to look.

I'm positive it's not the dvd drive, and it's not the game dvd because it works fine on my other computer, so if anyone finds some info on what got messed up whether it be an install file or a registry let us all know here, i'll keep looking myself.


----------



## Slater (Nov 22, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Thats right, bad coding..



Overclocking is just upping the speed of the instructions executing... bad coding or not if your overclock is stable, and it doesn't crash on normal clocks, it won't be different on an overclocked system, except be faster.


Do you code?


----------



## tr-606 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Saga Continues*

I did some research here's what i found. 

I have a Pioneer DVR-110D in 2 different computers. Neither Drive sees the Disc. But my slower machine which has a DVR-110D in it also has a Sony DVD-ROM, and the disc is seen by the OS. So I went and did firmware updates on my DVR-110D drives on both machines and the disc is still not seen. Just in case you're wondering, my slower machine is an Athlon XP 3200+, I've never installed BF2142 on that machine, just put the disc in the drive to see if it'd come up. 

Did some more research and found that SafeDisc which is the copy protection scheme on the disc, made my MacroVision (remember those guys from the VCR days?). SafeDisc appears to check the online accounts to see if the serial number that you have entered is valid or not. (not totally 100% on this yet). 

I decided that maybe it doesn't see a registration for my 2142 installation, so I launched the EAReg.exe in the Support folder, logged in with my EA account to be told that my CD-Key was not valid. So I deleted this nasty large string of info in the line below that prompt and inserted my CD-Key to be told that the number is not valid or is already in use. 

This tells me that the authentication is checking online, seeing that my ID is invalid and therefore does not grant me access to launch the app. 

I do feel that the logic in that statement may be flawed because I was not able to bring the disc up on a system that has never seen the disc before. 

I thought that it might be a certain Microsoft Windows hotfix silent update that may have trashed the disc authentication, this may still be the case, but I've use a hotfix removal tool to remove 20 hotfixes from the last 4 months, with no luck. MS actually released 4 to 6 hotfixes in the last week for IE7 that have been causing problems. I will try to find out if one of those is causing the problem but I don't think that's the case here. 

Which leads me to my next possible analysis before calling tech support tomorrow morning:

DVD Disc incompatibility due to poor SafeDisc implementation, possible MS Hotfix released after BF1.01 patch was released and Pioneer / Matsushita DVD Drives. (which accounts for 75% of the drives on the market). 

I'm going to move my Sony DVD-ROM drive to my BF2142 machine and see if it will launch. 

I'll keep digging.


----------



## Parashoot (Nov 22, 2006)

Yea, my first dvd drive I tried was a DVR-120S which worked for the first week and a half I had the game, then suddenly gave me the error, so I switched to a Samsung DVD-R/W drive and still get the same error.


----------



## tr-606 (Nov 22, 2006)

*BF2142 DVD ROM Problems Continued*

I took my Sony 16x DVD-ROM read only drive out of my slower system and put it in the external 1394/USB 2.0 enclosure. To my surprise, what I thought was a TEAC drive was actually a Pioneer DVR-109BK, that makes 3 Pioneers that it wasn't recognized on. 

But 2142 fired right up when I connected the Sony 16X to via the USB connection, 2142 fired up but was slow to boot up, slower than previously, I did remove all the cached files in an attempt to remove possible problems, but the problem is stemming from the system not seeing the DVD in the system drive itself, it's either hardware or something we're not supposed to see. 

This is bad stuff. It's one of 2 things at this point and it's not easily digestible. But it does have to do with the Digital Right Management saga going on right now all over the world. 

I thought for a bit that it might be the media itself is not very good. Instead of using high quality DVD discs, they're using low quality discs which do not work in all players. If the disc works then stops, that has to do with one of the hidden runtimes on the disc at startup. 

What is the more likely story is a hidden beast on the disc itself. SafeDisc is marketed by Macrovision and they have a product called ActiveMark created by a subsidiary of Macrovision called Trymedia. They're most likely the ones responsible for that white piece of paper you got when you opened the DVD package telling you that in game advertising was in this package and that they'd be collecting data on you and that if you didn't agree with them that you shouldn't install their software!!! Go back and read that little piece of paper.  

If you notice that when you put the DVD in the DVD drive, it is read by the drive, but the disc is never seen by the system. It's likely that the ActiveMark authentication is having problems communicating with the machine fingerprint on the system from the original install, so as a copy protection scheme it doesn't reveal itself to the system. It's pretty slick.   Problem is something is causing this system not to work, and Microsoft has been releasing hotfixes like crazy for IE7 in the last 2 weeks. It's possible that one of those fixes broke ActiveMark and a patch will be needed. Another possibility is a blunder on EA's part to make sure that the distribution of this software got the application WHQL certified from Microsoft, it's likely that the OS is ignoring requests from the application, if the application were digitally signed, then Windows would give it the prioritiy it needs to authenticate, but because it may not be certified Windows gives it a low priority and may never process the request and thus this problem occurs. 

Not sure but it definately is very similar to the issue that Apple had when Sony Music put copy protection on CD's and didn't tell anyone resulting in CD's getting stuck in I-Mac G4-800's that required an AppleCare Repair tech to remove the CD. (Mac's don't have eject buttons, that's what the F12 button is for, but even that didn't work). The software on the disc was confusing the CD-ROM drive firmware resulting in a lock up.  

The problem doesn't occur right away because the authentication system either hasn't been altered or hasn't been used, it almost sounds like there is a log file or buffer file that is filling up that is not purged and until it is purged loading will not continue, that may suggest why some people's systems crash while playing 2142 and then get this error. This is usually the result of developers leaving debug logs being left turned on when the software was rolled out for release, the reason no one caught it was that the testing on the final RC candidate was done on development and test machines. By the time the disc master was to be approved, no one thought to give it a full weeks worth of testing. So I'm sure that EA and DICE know about this, but if it's on the gold master disc image, then they have to release a patch to turn it off, which may be a very large download. 

You might be reading on other forums about people being able to make mini-images, and that's because this app let's you. Check it out here: http://www.trymedia.com/services/security_cd_activation.shtml
I've seen other posts where people have been able to put the exe for 2142 into Win2k compatibility mode, or to change the IDE channel of the DVD drive to be PIO instead of DMA. These are all bypasses to the DVD Authentication schemes, but it looks like the software is smart enough to learn those work arounds and update itself dynamically via internet connection, just like spyware might do. While they may work for some people, it doesn't work for everyone. 

EA should be more honest about what copy protection schemes they are using and probably even use that as an advertising claim versus trying to hide it, because just as the copy protection scheme backfired on Sony, it looks like the same thing might happen to EA. 

Wait for an update is what I say. I have no proof of any of this, but based on the logic of how data works and how Windows works on retrieving and processing data, this is my best guess at what is going on. I do work in a related software field but not for games, I wish. 

I'll call EA Tech Support at 8AM PST and see what they say and I'll report back to this thread.


----------



## Parashoot (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I'm sure it probably has something to do with the copyright protection on the disk.  But my machine doesn't have a problem recognizing the DVD.  When I go to My Computer and check my disks BF2142 shows in the dvd player so the system recognizes it, but I still get the same error.  I know it's not a windows update for me because I haven't got IE7 yet or any other updates since I bought the game.  I just dont get how it can work fine for over a week then go out and never let me play again without me changing a thing in the system overnight.

I tried system restore but no luck either.  Let us know what you hear from tech support, tell them a lot of people are having the same problem, I've been searching a lot of forums and there are at least 7 or 8 I've found that have multiple people talking about this error, so it's fairly common.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 22, 2006)

Well I'm glad to say that EA has finally got round to filtering out the stat padders from the leaderboard. The top people are now only in th 50 thousand point area not 135+ thousand, which is much more realistic. The top guy has 2.14 points per minute compared to about 20 ppm a week ago. About time as well.


----------



## tr-606 (Nov 23, 2006)

Parashoot said:


> Thanks for the info, I'm sure it probably has something to do with the copyright protection on the disk.  But my machine doesn't have a problem recognizing the DVD.  When I go to My Computer and check my disks BF2142 shows in the dvd player so the system recognizes it, but I still get the same error.  I know it's not a windows update for me because I haven't got IE7 yet or any other updates since I bought the game.  I just dont get how it can work fine for over a week then go out and never let me play again without me changing a thing in the system overnight.
> 
> I tried system restore but no luck either.  Let us know what you hear from tech support, tell them a lot of people are having the same problem, I've been searching a lot of forums and there are at least 7 or 8 I've found that have multiple people talking about this error, so it's fairly common.



Well get this, I contacted EA Tech Support and got someone in India that picked up my call in less than 30 seconds. But after I explained my situation, I made it very clear that I was not a novice user and that the issue I was having clearly had to do with the copy protection on the disc. Funny thing, I asked about Safe Disc support and they emailed me this link: SafeDisc Update
http://www.macrovision.com/products/safedisc/downloads.shtml 

It's a driver update for the copy protection on the disc. Even after a reboot it didn't help. My trouble ticket is still open. 

The operator also made noise about Daemon Tools and Alcohol 120 and image software and possibly virus software prohibiting the copy protection software from allowing the system to see the disc. 

I work in a Software Testing environment and I understand the thinking that during testing of a software product like this one, that the only thing installed on the system is this game and nothing else. Clean systems are required, not dirty systems. Even FutureMark makes this very clear in their documenation for running benchmarks. It's something in our "dirty" systems that making this fail for some of us but not everyone. 

I've got a 4 day weekend, and I live for this stuff, so I'm going to try and get this to work. More to come...

See if that patch from SafeDisc does anything for you.


----------



## ktr (Nov 23, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Well I'm glad to say that EA has finally got round to filtering out the stat padders from the leaderboard. The top people are now only in th 50 thousand point area not 135+ thousand, which is much more realistic. The top guy has 2.14 points per minute compared to about 20 ppm a week ago. About time as well.



now they need to really fix that ctd in titan mode.


----------



## Grings (Nov 23, 2006)

the damn connection to the server keeps going down, tried loads of different servers and it keeps doing it, its certainly not my adsl line as battlefield 2, cod2, cs:source etc etc are all fine, funny thing is i got the demo on my other comp and it's fine (bet the demo gets preference on their servers, as they want your money, once youve paid for it, youre lower priority!)


----------



## tr-606 (Nov 23, 2006)

tr-606 said:


> Well get this, I contacted EA Tech Support and got someone in India that picked up my call in less than 30 seconds. But after I explained my situation, I made it very clear that I was not a novice user and that the issue I was having clearly had to do with the copy protection on the disc. Funny thing, I asked about Safe Disc support and they emailed me this link: SafeDisc Update
> http://www.macrovision.com/products/safedisc/downloads.shtml
> 
> It's a driver update for the copy protection on the disc. Even after a reboot it didn't help. My trouble ticket is still open.
> ...



I just found this link on the Microsoft Website that appears to be exactly the error we're getting and they suggest the same software download. 

They also mention that it's related to "Fast User Switching" which I know musicxp.net tells people to turn off because it creates problems for music software running properly too. I'm going to disable it and see what happens.

Additionally, BF2142 gets really cranky if you don't install it into the directory path of "x:\Program Files\Electronic Arts" directory, if you put it in anything else all the updates like the 1.05 will create and install that exact directory creating multiple install locations. I noticed my registry had multiple BF2142 locations noted as well. 

Will see where this goes....


----------



## Parashoot (Nov 23, 2006)

tr-606 said:


> Well get this, I contacted EA Tech Support and got someone in India that picked up my call in less than 30 seconds. But after I explained my situation, I made it very clear that I was not a novice user and that the issue I was having clearly had to do with the copy protection on the disc. Funny thing, I asked about Safe Disc support and they emailed me this link: SafeDisc Update
> http://www.macrovision.com/products/safedisc/downloads.shtml
> 
> It's a driver update for the copy protection on the disc. Even after a reboot it didn't help. My trouble ticket is still open.
> ...




No luck for me either with that fix.  I still haven't been able to find any info in other forums, as far as I know nobody has posted a fix for this problem yet but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## SlickVic (Nov 23, 2006)

*game problems*

hey, i been trying to find if any of u guys have this problem, but i cant find it. just till now, my game was working fine. i install the new patch that came out yesterday and now everytime i go into a titan, everything turns black. i can only see my gun and doors and other players. but the map is allllll black. any ideas?


----------



## Parashoot (Nov 23, 2006)

SlickVic said:


> hey, i been trying to find if any of u guys have this problem, but i cant find it. just till now, my game was working fine. i install the new patch that came out yesterday and now everytime i go into a titan, everything turns black. i can only see my gun and doors and other players. but the map is allllll black. any ideas?




I had this problem a little bit, I think it has to do with a graphics setting in game, shadows or lighting settings maybe, try messing around with those, I believe that's what the problem was for me.


----------



## SlickVic (Nov 23, 2006)

hey i tried doing that just now and i seem to fix it. is there anything else? it was not doing this before i install the new patch


----------



## Parashoot (Nov 23, 2006)

SlickVic said:


> hey i tried doing that just now and i seem to fix it. is there anything else? it was not doing this before i install the new patch



Nah it's nothing to do with the patch unless the patch reset some settings, it did it for me before the patch came out.


----------



## SlickVic (Nov 24, 2006)

it has to be the patch then, must of messed with something, cuz before patch, options were untouched and game ran smooth. no bugs. the first game i played after install patch, it did that. i tried, restarting game and pc, another servers, everyhting. i cant get it to work


----------



## HamO (Nov 25, 2006)

Yoo, i googled BF2142 help forums and this was top so...

I bought my game recently and it installs fine and does the updates fine and everything. However when i join a server which is 9 out 10 every server i joib regardless of latency, players, map etc it joins loads up the map the selection menu (assault, engineer etc) then says theres a problem with my connection!

It does this on every server i join in anyway like double click the server from the loaded list or through xfire or from a buddy in my list...

Has any one else had this problem!? and if they have how the hell did they get rid of it!!

P.s. im on BT 10MB so it there definately aint no problems with OTT lag..



HamO


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 25, 2006)

HamO said:


> Yoo, i googled BF2142 help forums and this was top so...
> 
> I bought my game recently and it installs fine and does the updates fine and everything. However when i join a server which is 9 out 10 every server i joib regardless of latency, players, map etc it joins loads up the map the selection menu (assault, engineer etc) then says theres a problem with my connection!
> 
> ...



Are you using wireless networking or are there any applications that might use bandwidth running in the background?


----------



## SlickVic (Nov 25, 2006)

that happend to me wen i was running anti virus norton, and sometimes i still get some errors, before i would tell me that i had connection problems but it was done by random. check any programs that control or monitor ur system or internet. best choice is to turn them off wehn u play cuz like me, norton is a bitch so i turned it of. .


----------



## tr-606 (Nov 26, 2006)

*2142 Disc Not Found Error - Problem is with SafeDisc!*



Parashoot said:


> No luck for me either with that fix.  I still haven't been able to find any info in other forums, as far as I know nobody has posted a fix for this problem yet but I'll keep an eye out.



This problem is a real bad one. 

Not all DVD-Drives are compatibile with the copy protection scheme that SafeDisc is using. It apparently has to do with the software looking for EFM compatibility even with 2 sheep drives. My drive Pionner is a 2 sheep drive but it is not on the compatibility list for SafeDisc. 

I verified this by relaoding my OS (GHOST backup) and with no anti-virus, spyware or other safeguarding tools enabled. This time around the system recognized my disc, but did not let me install as I kept getting errors trying to run setup from the disc with my Pioneer DVR-110BK drive, but when I used my external Sony 16x DVD-ROM drive, it loads just fine. 

So the fix has to come from SafeDisc and EA. I'll be happy to post this answer anywhere to get more attention to this issue as it is a QA issue. 

Not everyone will see this issue as most more common EFM compatiible drives like LG, Samsung, Sony won't have this problem, but I suspect ones like Plextor like my Pioneer which are very good for copying games will not be supported and thus the reason for this problem being seen on these drives. EA should just put on their box or in their FAQ that these drives are not compatible with the game since SafeDisc hates that these drives exist. 

Also if you have EVER had any copy tools on your system, like Alcohol 120, or Clone CD/DVD, there's a huge risk that the disc won't be seen, the entries are in the registry and they can't all be removed. Safedisc looks for these. One of the features of SafeDisc is that you can make an image of the original disc but it the copy will not allow you to use it without punching in a code. If you read up on the features of their products you'll see this. This is why mini-images work but full images do not. 

TR-606 (that's my 2142 name too)


----------



## Parashoot (Nov 26, 2006)

Hmm, sounds like the problem, my old drive was a pioneer but my new one is a samsung and the game doesn't work.   I remember having alcohol 120% on my computer a long time ago so that might be it, but I still dont understand why, if that's the case, that my game would run fine on my pioneer drive for 2 weeks before stopping for good.

There's no way to get rid of the alcohol 120% registry values?  If there is so that I could try to get it working that way it would be great, if that's the problem, I'd hate to wait for an update to safedisc.


----------



## tr-606 (Nov 26, 2006)

Parashoot said:


> Hmm, sounds like the problem, my old drive was a pioneer but my new one is a samsung and the game doesn't work.   I remember having alcohol 120% on my computer a long time ago so that might be it, but I still dont understand why, if that's the case, that my game would run fine on my pioneer drive for 2 weeks before stopping for good.
> 
> There's no way to get rid of the alcohol 120% registry values?  If there is so that I could try to get it working that way it would be great, if that's the problem, I'd hate to wait for an update to safedisc.



I had the exact same problem you stated, it worked fine for 2 weeks and then it stopped working. Something changed. I wonder what would happen if I were to install it on the same system with no system updates, just XP SP2 cold, I wonder then if it would still occur.

I just reimaged my system back to an image I created back in Feb of a fresh install of XP with SP2 with all updates as of then. There are 41 updates that need to be installed. I ran 2142 install and the disc was recognized and the install started just fine. 

Now the tedious task of going through each incremental update to find out which one is the bad one which causes this misalignment between SafeDisc and XP.


----------



## Parashoot (Nov 26, 2006)

tr-606 said:


> I had the exact same problem you stated, it worked fine for 2 weeks and then it stopped working. Something changed. I wonder what would happen if I were to install it on the same system with no system updates, just XP SP2 cold, I wonder then if it would still occur.
> 
> I just reimaged my system back to an image I created back in Feb of a fresh install of XP with SP2 with all updates as of then. There are 41 updates that need to be installed. I ran 2142 install and the disc was recognized and the install started just fine.
> 
> Now the tedious task of going through each incremental update to find out which one is the bad one which causes this misalignment between SafeDisc and XP.



I don't think it's a Windows update though, because I haven't updated my Windows since SP2 (I dont have a legit version).  So I believe it's something else that changed, not just a Windows update.


----------



## Scythan (Nov 26, 2006)

*The Worst*

I have had an issue with 2142 since beta, thinking it was just that the software was beta, I reported it and then thought it would of course be fixed.

Hah.

My error, is unlike ANYTHING I've EVER heard reported for BF 2142 and I am at this point quite certain I am the only person experiencing this problem!

At first I thought my error was simple overheating of my BFG Technologies 512 MB nVidia GeForce VII 7900 GTX graphics card. However, the issues are not tearing, or artefacts and with my card reaching a maximum of 145.8 Degrees Fahrenheit (63 Degrees Celsius) there is no chance of this being overheating as this is within NORMAL limits (green) of this particular nVidia Card. This software also has drivers that if it were to overheat (by passing a pre-set threshold) it would slow the core automatically to prevent damage.

There is a possibility that it is because OFFICIALLY my card is not supported, one will notice the 7900 series is NOT on the supported chipsets BUT Dice tested this game on 7900s AND the GPU uses the same technology as the 6800. Only the 8800 is a different GPU.  But this is possible I assume.

Anyway, to business - The error itself is a very strange sort of EXTENSION of pre-existing textures. For example a PAC Tank will all the sudden grow several opaque yet permiable (able to be crossed in walking) polygons that seem to dissapear into the horizon. This happens often inside Titans and very often with aircraft their line extending to a point in infinity. 

I have included screenshots of this EXTREMELY perculiar error to better associate you fine folks with exactly what is going on. This happens every single time I play, getting worse over time (leading me to think it is a heat problem, however these sorts of issues are a.) ONLY experiences in 2142 [not in other high-demanding games such as Doom3 or TES 4: Oblivion, that demand FAR more from my 7900 than 2142 does and b.) In NO WAY typical of the effects known as "Artifacts" which usually consist of multicoloured dots or a grid-pattern showing across the screen, in severe cases artifacts can also be "Page Tearing" where certain things do not line up, this has to do with Refresh rate which I have also checked and come up naught.

I thought, that because I was running 2142 in a customized resolution (1280x1024/75hz) that this could cause it so i dropped to 1024x768/60 and I still have the same error so this is also NOT caused by resolution. I have never seen anything like this in any game. I am thinking because this is 2142 ONLY and I've had this card literally since the day it came out, the problem is software. I am praying someone here can help me to the point of understanding my issue and exactly what has gone wrong.

This truly renders Battlefield 2142 Unplayable and I can find no enjoyment in this 55 dollar investment.

I thank you for your time

Scythan

EDIT:

As time goes on I am thinking more and more this IS a heating problem, due to some effects (screen oo3 and screen oo1) looking like artifacts. The GPU peaks at 72 Degrees Celsius, which is very hot, and As I said these glitches kick in after some time and get worse. I want to be SURE it's heat though, someone help.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 26, 2006)

Your problems seem very odd, my initial thoughts would definately be some form of artifact (although they are typically dots an artifact can really be any type of anomaly). Make sure that you have the latest drivers for everything (motherboard, sound ect, not just graphics) and if you can either try the same card in another computer or a different card in your PC it would be useful. I've seen similar things to this happen in ATITool when it is getting unstable. Perhaps you could play for a while with the side of your case removed to see if it works better, that would help to find if it was heat.

Edit: have you tried completely unistalling BF2142 and the beta (if you haven't already) removing all the profile information stored on your PC and deleting the 2142 folder from program files?


----------



## HamO (Nov 26, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Are you using wireless networking or are there any applications that might use bandwidth running in the background?



Hey m8,

Im using a wireless router BUT my ustom built pc is connected directly to the router via cable...

I dont have any programs that would use bandwidth except 'usenet' which i dont use whilst gaming...



""that happend to me wen i was running anti virus norton, and sometimes i still get some errors, before i would tell me that i had connection problems but it was done by random. check any programs that control or monitor ur system or internet. best choice is to turn them off wehn u play cuz like me""

I have zonealarm as a firewall and AVG as an anti virus...it poppe up in zone alarm when i first installed it obviously...and i ticked always accept...so there shouldnt be a problem there?

HamO


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 26, 2006)

Well I used to use AVG and it never gave me any problems. You could try temporarily disabling AVG and ZoneAlarm to see if it still happens, at least that would rule them out. Another thing I would recommend is to restart your router and try running a few pings to it just to make sure nothing is wrong with that.


----------



## HamO (Nov 26, 2006)

From the last post i made to now my internet has been cut off...rang up 'talk talk' and ended up in some pakistani switch board...after explaining to him that the inernet just stopped working...he looked on his machine and it says that we canceled our acount with them 3 days ago! funnily enough just when i bought the game...and it has been doing it since i installed it so this looks like it could be the problem...

Im online now using my nokia mobile as a modem $$$$ a minute i expect but had to say...

If the problems continuu once my internet is back on and running il try what you suggested.

Cheers

HamO


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thought you said you were on BT 10meg? Talktalk only offer 8 and they haven't upgraded most of their services to beyond 2megabit yet. Anyway, I'm on Talktalk's 2meg waiting for my upgrade to 8 and I have no problems like that so it if it is with talktalk I expect it is the exchange. Anyway, post back on how it is.


----------



## SlickVic (Nov 26, 2006)

ey, this is the problem that iam getting when i get into a titan, i have the lastest patches and this started to happend RIGHT after i install 1.05. the options are untouched and nothing to the pc has been changed since i install the patch. i thought maybe 1.06 would fix it. but still has the problem, i dont see anything else wrong with the game so far but that. its driving me insane cuz it does it everytime i go in. someone told to play with the video settings and i did, i cant seem to find whats wrong. can anyone help?


----------



## ktr (Nov 27, 2006)

SlickVic said:


> ey, this is the problem that iam getting when i get into a titan, i have the lastest patches and this started to happend RIGHT after i install 1.05. the options are untouched and nothing to the pc has been changed since i install the patch. i thought maybe 1.06 would fix it. but still has the problem, i dont see anything else wrong with the game so far but that. its driving me insane cuz it does it everytime i go in. someone told to play with the video settings and i did, i cant seem to find whats wrong. can anyone help?



Quote from EA...


> 5. Graphic corruption on the Titan. Everything is black or dark.
> 
> -This may be related to the in-game video options causing conflicts on some machines. One of the support guys here had the issue and adjusted the options for Dynamic Shadows and Lighting, Anti-Aliasing, and Texture Filtering to resolve the issue. Drop those options and then adjust them up one by one until you find out which one causes the issue. Let me know if that helps.


----------



## Bloodycrow (Dec 2, 2006)

*Fix it?*

tr-606


> Also if you have EVER had any copy tools on your system, like Alcohol 120, or Clone CD/DVD, there's a huge risk that the disc won't be seen, the entries are in the registry and they can't all be removed.



Parashoot


> There's no way to get rid of the alcohol 120% registry values?



2142 was working since I got this comp 2 weeks ago, until I recently put PowerISO on my computer. Than I began getting the dvd disk read error.
After much help (not to mention incredibly interesting information) from tr-606 I simply uninstalled PowerISO, though that didn't fix the problem right away.

Despite tr's above quote, I decided to attempt to remove the registry entrys anyhow, and used Registry Mechanic (which found a disgustingly 658 errors on a 2 week old machine).

It works now, but I can't say for certain if it was because of PowerISO or because it cleaned out a registry item related to 2142.

After looking through the search log, this was one of the error's it fixed:

Location: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Electronic Arts\EA CORE\INSTALLED GAMES\EAGAMES\BF2142\ONLINE_CONTENT\BF2142_NA
Value   : GameLauncherPath = C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Battlefield 2142\bf2142launcher.exe
Parsed  : c:\program files\electronic arts\battlefield 2142\bf2142launcher.exe

It could be just one of those fixes that works for me and noone else.

Either way, it works now, and my registry is clean. =P


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 2, 2006)

monoxide109 said:


> Now I am having a new problem. I can only play for like 2 min before punk buster kicks me off! I have the game patched, and I dont cheat or hack, so what gives?



Mine said duplicate GUID/CD-Key found and punk buster kicks me for 2 mins. WTF i bought it, why would it say that, and i did'nt use EA Downloader, i bought the DVD from Gamestop.


----------



## Parashoot (Dec 2, 2006)

Well I was a little bored tonight and decided to reformat my hard drive because I hadn't done it in a long time and thought I'd see if I had any luck with BF2142 starting from scratch.  No luck, game still gives the same disk error, even with no sign of any disk imaging software on my hard drive/registry.  This is really frustrating, the game works on my laptop though so I guess I can still play even though my laptop isn't quite as fast.

I really hope EA comes up with a solution to this problem, I'm not going to give them any of my money anymore until they get their shit straight.


----------



## tr-606 (Dec 4, 2006)

Parashoot said:


> Well I was a little bored tonight and decided to reformat my hard drive because I hadn't done it in a long time and thought I'd see if I had any luck with BF2142 starting from scratch.  No luck, game still gives the same disk error, even with no sign of any disk imaging software on my hard drive/registry.  This is really frustrating, the game works on my laptop though so I guess I can still play even though my laptop isn't quite as fast.
> 
> I really hope EA comes up with a solution to this problem, I'm not going to give them any of my money anymore until they get their shit straight.



Well I reimaged my system and I found that there were 2 problems.

You were right, MS Update had nothing to do with it. 
I had a problem with a release from Silicon Image, they released a Pseudo device driver in early november that was part of the optional updates from MS. This resulted in the disc not being seen correctly in the drive. The system knew a disc was there, but could not identify it. That I believe was the the problem, and then having Alcohol 120 on the system only made it worse because my drive was not supported fully by SafeDisc because they don't like the plextor or pioneer drives. That's only after determining that from all the research I did. 

If you have a Silicon Image Raid interface on your motherboard, and virtually everyone does, that update is on there. If you research it, SiL released in on Nov 6th or something. BF2142 runs fine now, after the re-image of course. 

I'm done for now, I don't think EA knows about the incompatibility that the SIL Pseudo device controller is causing, or if they do, they know it's not their fault so they say nothing about it. 

TR-606


----------



## peruanofamoso (Dec 6, 2006)

ktr said:


> i had the same problem...
> 
> fixed it by...
> 
> ...



Lier I tried that and still doesn't work!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 6, 2006)

peruanofamoso said:


> Lier I tried that and still doesn't work!



Just because it doesn't work for you doesn't make someone a liar. Obviously it did work for him and you have a different problem, so that post wasn't particularly constructive. If you have more details of your problem feel free to post and people will probably try and help, but just posting that is unnessicary.


----------



## ktr (Dec 7, 2006)

peruanofamoso said:


> Lier I tried that and still doesn't work!



post your system specs and the when you get crashed and if you get any errors.


----------



## 1Strive (Dec 8, 2006)

There are alot of factors to consider w/ any pc game.
(Firewalls, Routers, DHCP Leases = Network Probs)
(DirectX, Drivers, FRAPS, or other Captuer Software = Video Probs)

But it seems to me w/ the BF series starting w/ 2 and now 2142 there are just plain design and coding flaws. 

I don't have many complaints about them anymore but this problem sucks. My rank doesn't update now. I close the game and come back in and still the same prob.

I want my unlock and rank!





Whatever it is still one of the best games out right now.

*EDIT: I just went onto anouther ranked server and got some kills and it permoted me. So no problem now.*
Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Well I have been pretty lucky all in all with the BF series, but I am getting a Visual Runtime error after about 3 or 4 rounds.It only happens in between rounds.
I have searched this thread for help before I posted but did not see any similar problem.
Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## jm322006 (Dec 12, 2006)

Parashoot said:


> Well I was a little bored tonight and decided to reformat my hard drive because I hadn't done it in a long time and thought I'd see if I had any luck with BF2142 starting from scratch.  No luck, game still gives the same disk error, even with no sign of any disk imaging software on my hard drive/registry.  This is really frustrating, the game works on my laptop though so I guess I can still play even though my laptop isn't quite as fast.
> 
> I really hope EA comes up with a solution to this problem, I'm not going to give them any of my money anymore until they get their shit straight.



If youre open to unorthodox solutions, this has always worked for me  with games that  dont mix well with emulation software. 

1. using  your preferred alcohol version create an .mds image of the entire cd.  this is important  .   if youre havin the sort of errors u r gettin , its  the only way it will work.  ok  now u have your bf2142.mds  image. 

2. I use daemon tools to mount my images, but if you have  something  else thats  known to be  reliable, go for it. anyhow, mount ur  giant  bf2142.mds image you just  created .  

3. heres where the unorthodox comes into play .  especially with this  game. theres  days where i use one in the morning, and at night theother method works, lol.  first off , go ahead andt try to play and see what  happens , hell , it might just work. mor ethen likely youll get oneof the following errors .

     the "emulation software detected" error - if you  get this, disable all your  cd drives,  and 
                                                             the game should  start fine. bf2142 is the only                           
                                                              game ive ever had to  do this with. 

     the "incorrect cd  in drive" error - if you get this ,  lol, this ones funny,but  it works, just   
                                                   put  any  cd rom into ur drive and  try again, it should                                  
                                                   work. 

if i remember anything else , ill edit this to update.  ifu stil cant get it le tme know. remember  bro , the  majority of the population are of average intelligence.  ea employees are no exception. theres always a way. dont let  software another man created get in your way , lol. ill check back .


----------



## PyroInc (Dec 20, 2006)

well I hope the game is good.  After this thread I'm rethinking my decision.  I might end up picking it up today.


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 20, 2006)

patched ok for me, game runs smooth on med setting on my x800 pro, will run great on my 8800gts machine once its done.

still seem to be having issues where the character seems to switch between running and walking rapidly when there is heavy cpu usage. (i.e. full 64 man server). im not sure its if just in insufficient CPU power from my p4 2.53GHz, if it is i don't care i got an E6600 Core2 waiting to be mounted.


----------



## SlickVic (Dec 21, 2006)

hey, its me agian, i been trying to tackle the problem for quite some time. i fixed the patch fix and it seems to be updating my rank. i have another problem. even before i install 1.1, i started to realize that game seemed to be lagging randomly. i would play and it would run smooth but every couple seconds the game would lag even if iam in a 1 player room and very low ping. it never did this before and i havent changed my video settings or anything. i always disable norton like i always do and i thought be updating oto 1.1 would fix it. but it didnt. i dont kno wat it could be, and it sould'nt be the video settings cuz before it worked fined and the settigs are untouched. i tryed palying in single player and it workds fine. i thought it might be my connection but i have no idea what exactly. can anyone help me plz?


----------



## ktr (Dec 21, 2006)

SlickVic said:


> hey, its me agian, i been trying to tackle the problem for quite some time. i fixed the patch fix and it seems to be updating my rank. i have another problem. even before i install 1.1, i started to realize that game seemed to be lagging randomly. i would play and it would run smooth but every couple seconds the game would lag even if iam in a 1 player room and very low ping. it never did this before and i havent changed my video settings or anything. i always disable norton like i always do and i thought be updating oto 1.1 would fix it. but it didnt. i dont kno wat it could be, and it sould'nt be the video settings cuz before it worked fined and the settigs are untouched. i tryed palying in single player and it workds fine. i thought it might be my connection but i have no idea what exactly. can anyone help me plz?



whats tha specs mang!


----------



## Parashoot (Dec 21, 2006)

Well as of the 1.10 patch yesterday my game works again.  I installed the 1.10 patch, then installed the safedisc hotfix again and now it works, not sure why, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## SlickVic (Dec 22, 2006)

hey man, heres the specs, they are untouched, when they game ran good it was the same as now, the problem started to accur before the new patch. wierd, it only does it online. not on 1st player. i lowered everything and still does it online, idk if its my connection. cant find out wat it could be. let me kno if anyhting. thanks


----------



## SlickVic (Dec 22, 2006)

i have a nividia 6600


----------



## SlickVic (Dec 25, 2006)

anybody????


----------



## Casheti (Dec 25, 2006)

Raannnnnndooooooooooom CTD


----------



## FroGG (Dec 26, 2006)

*its not working, help!!!!!!*

i just got this game, put it in then it comes up with this message that says

D:\ is not a valid Win32 application.

do i need some sort of patch?

i cant even get the game to open!!!


----------



## Casheti (Dec 26, 2006)

Assuming D:\ is your DVD drive.


----------



## FroGG (Dec 26, 2006)

yep, any ideas?


----------



## FroGG (Dec 26, 2006)

do i need a 64 bit proccessor to play this?

can i get a 32-bit patch for it?


----------



## SlickVic (Dec 26, 2006)

any one plz


----------



## Casheti (Dec 26, 2006)

Well it kinda sounds like it's trying to run from the D:\ Drive, which is obviously impossible because all of the game files were installed on the C:\ Drive. Simple reinstall should fix it.


----------



## FroGG (Dec 26, 2006)

all my disks run through that drive, i am not sure of the reason my uncle built the computer.
plus i havent installed it yet. it hasent done anything.
i read on the internet that bf2142 is a win64 and i only have win32, i also read that there might be a patch to downgrade it to 32-bit.

is any of this correct? i am pretty sure about the first part but the rest might just be roumor.

thanks for your help so far hope to hera from you soon.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 27, 2006)

My windows is 32 bit and mine works fine...are you sure it's not the other way around and you're using 64 bit without knowing it?


----------



## FroGG (Dec 27, 2006)

I like your thinking!  
how can i fix this?


----------



## FroGG (Dec 27, 2006)

now that i have checked, i do have a 64-bit proccessor.  
but i am not that good at this stuff,so if you could help me figure out what to do it would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## FroGG (Dec 27, 2006)

oh cool i have a star now!
I only found this site the other day, it is really useful i will use it more often


----------



## Casheti (Dec 27, 2006)

Hmmmmm, I'm not quite sure what to do now. Try asking around, maybe PM some people.  I wouldn't have thought a 64 bit CPU would make any difference to the operating system.


----------



## FroGG (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for your help  
ill ask around, see you later


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

hers a problem - bf2142 was actually released, unleashing its bugged game code hell on the world


----------



## Casheti (Dec 28, 2006)

Did you get prowler fixed then I take it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

yea, prowler is all healthy  next up will be a new VC, when i can actually decide what i want.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 28, 2006)

Ah, good good


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 28, 2006)

aww.. another that missed prowler


----------



## Casheti (Dec 28, 2006)

lol...


----------



## SlickVic (Dec 28, 2006)

even before i install 1.1, i started to realize that game seemed to be lagging randomly. i would play and it would run smooth but every couple seconds the game would lag even if iam in a 1 player room and very low ping. it never did this before and i havent changed my video settings or anything. i always disable norton like i always do and i thought be updating oto 1.1 would fix it. but it didnt. i dont kno wat it could be, and it sould'nt be the video settings cuz before it worked fined and the settigs are untouched. i tryed palying in single player and it workds fine. i thought it might be my connection but i have no idea what exactly. can anyone help me plz?


----------



## smitty (Dec 28, 2006)

cqb.ftw said:


> Heres another problem:
> 
> I got the game yesterday and played it for a good 4 to 5 hours. Then my computer crashed and restarted. When I went to play BF2142 again, this is the message that I got.
> 
> ...


man im getting the same problem ive been playing for a month or so and last night i was playing and the game wouldnt let me use my mouse to pick a spawn so i gave up and tried to restore my comp to the previous day and now i get the error please ensure that the disk is in the tray. im sick of ea and the junk they put out have never had a problem like this before with any other game .


----------



## Casheti (Dec 29, 2006)

The thing is...EA don't care. You've bought the game, they have your money, and you belong to them. They own you now.


----------



## SlickVic (Dec 29, 2006)

even before i install 1.1, i started to realize that game seemed to be lagging randomly. i would play and it would run smooth but every couple seconds the game would lag even if iam in a 1 player room and very low ping. it never did this before and i havent changed my video settings or anything. i always disable norton like i always do and i thought be updating oto 1.1 would fix it. but it didnt. i dont kno wat it could be, and it sould'nt be the video settings cuz before it worked fined and the settigs are untouched. i tryed palying in single player and it workds fine. i thought it might be my connection but i have no idea what exactly. can anyone help me plz?


----------



## smitty (Dec 30, 2006)

Well i suppose ea really dont care i sent them a support question a few days ago and they say they respond in 24 hrs ,thats proven to be a lie. but if anybody has any info on 2142 not responding on game launch or disc not in tray when it is please let me know , im having friggin withdraws


----------



## 82ndAirBorne (Dec 31, 2006)

I cant figure out exactly how to set up bios in my gigabyte mother board I have ati x850pro agpx8 and the 2142 game just dont run good, choppy with great display or smooth with getting killed because I  cant see them on time whats going on? I try tweaking with it and computer just locks up and I have no clue on the intelligent tweaker? Yes im A Noob....


----------



## Sithchaz (Jan 1, 2007)

How do i get dogtags on the game? I have no idea how please help


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 1, 2007)

Sithchaz said:


> How do i get dogtags on the game? I have no idea how please help



Kill enemies with your combat knife.


----------



## Sithchaz (Jan 1, 2007)

okay thanks


----------



## Casheti (Jan 1, 2007)

Why do people need dogtags? Are they like...an overall total of how many you have?


----------



## Grings (Jan 2, 2007)

the damn game still wont connect most of the time, it brings up a server list then when i try to join one it says could not connect check your network.trying this on 2 completely different machines (connected to same router) also when in the server screen no other pc (have 3 connected to 4 port WIRED router) can access the internet
its not a network issue as i can have 4 players(when a pal brings his pc to my house) running smoothly in bf2, hl2, fear, quake4, cod2 etc
i found the port forwarding guide and my damn router dosent seem to have room for that many exceptions (even though it was supposed to be a guide for MY router!!) however i dont beleive its this anyway as when it lets me connect both can run at same time smoothly (all 3 could on the demo, havent bought a 3rd copy, and certainly wont till i resolve connection issues)

KILLER HANGOVER TOO


----------



## Sithchaz (Jan 2, 2007)

dogtags are for showing how many knife kills you've made so far, because they aren't that easy to get.


----------



## Harms (Jan 2, 2007)

*Setting problem*

Hey out there

I could really use some inout on a problem I have:

When I edit settings (video and sound) in BF2142, they keep resetting to standard upon restart

I haven't seen this problem described anywhere, so now im spilling my soar tears here 

Im running the game on a brand new computer on winXP had the same problem with my old computer.

It kind of feels like a missing "Apply button" but there isn't supposed to be one.

I've tried reinstalling with no luck.

Any ideas on how to fix this Settings resetting problem?


----------



## SlickVic (Jan 4, 2007)

i still need help with the lag problem. will it lag randomly becuase of ram if before it ran fine?? even if i run the game low and 800x600 res it still lags. but only online. its not my connection. theres a bug or something cuz on one player it runs perfect on mediuem. plz someone help


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok,..when I hear "lag"I think of network lag,...is your internet connection up to par?Have you checked your internet speed lately?
Also it is VERY important to turn OFF the temp.monitor in ATI TOOL,if you use that.It will cause a lot of lag in some games.


----------



## Casheti (Jan 4, 2007)

In ATi Tray Tools I have mine on all the time and it doesn't wreck my FPS. ATi Tool got ownt.


----------



## SlickVic (Jan 5, 2007)

hey, i got a 6m connection but i use nividia card. i dont kno that much about pc but when u mean ATI do u mean the grafic?

i kno its not my connection speed cuz i have checked it and its good, i have 1 gig of ram but before the game ran just fine in meduim. it still runs fine, the only thing is that it gets a single lag every like minutue or so. its so wierd. i cant find the cause. i tryed lowering all the settings and nothing, still runs fine but then the random lag. i tryed playing in 1 player and the game runs fine,, so i dont if its soemting to do with online.


----------



## TangoFish (Jan 5, 2007)

EA sucks yet BF2142 rocks. How can this be. I am torn. They are EVIL>>>>


----------



## SlickVic (Jan 13, 2007)

yo, help plz. anyone
 i havent been able to play bf in months.


----------



## Casheti (Jan 13, 2007)

SlickVic said:


> yo, help plz. anyone
> i havent been able to play bf in months.



And your specs are?


----------



## CaligulaCeasar (Jan 15, 2007)

tr-606 said:


> I have the EXACT same problem, I thought it was Alcohol 120% on my system, but after I removed that application, I still have the problem. The strange thing is, that one would think that the system would see the disc in the drive, but according to the system, there's nothing in the drive. I even plugged in an external DVD-CDRW drive and tried both 1394 and USB 2.0, the system still refused to acknowledge the disc. And I've never run that drive with this DVD before either. My internal drive is a Pioneer 110 DVDRW, my external is a TEAC. I ran a normal DVD to check to make sure the drive was still reading other DVD's, so I dropped in my girlfriends copy of Memoirs of Geisha, and it came up no problem.
> 
> It appears as though there is something on this disc that has been identified with the system not to recognize it. Did you guys have Alcohol 120% or some other Disc Image app on your systems? It leads me to believe that there may be some type of copy protection on the disc which is causing this error.
> 
> ...





Hello all....

I am new to this forum....


I had the exact same problem all weekend... however I bought the game when it came out... and I have not had a problem (well... major problem) until now...

there is also another member in our clan who is having the same problem... but he is not fixed yet...

I was not able to run the game at all.... same problem...."Please ensure Battlefeild 2142  Install Disc is in drive,select ok and restart application"

My clanmate found this thread and I looked at it....  I put my game in the drive to make sure that the error message was the same... and the game ran?!?!?!?!.... no problem.

I am sure that it was the same error message....

The only thing that I did between the weekend and today was I ran a full anti-virus and spyware to remove all the nasties (if any) from my pc which I do on a regular basis. However I dont think that it would have anything to do with the game being able to be read or not. I also installed some CAD software today (this also has nothing to do with the problem). just letting you know everything I did since the weekend. 

I have both Alcohol 120% and Daemon tools installed.... I was just about to uninstall them before I read this thread and my game started working... so it is not that either....

I guess I was just lucky...

try running the game again...

~~Ceasar~~


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 28, 2007)

xymz said:


> Can't get it to run. And I don't mean the d9dx9.29.dll problem.. it crashes as soon as I start it with
> 
> "BF2142.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. And on the bottem it says ( Send Error Report or Don't send)
> 
> ...



Having the same problem... let me know if you fix it!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2007)

i have a problem,when i go into a game PB keeps kicking me with this error-

PB:important restriction:inadequate o/s privileges.

i am running vista home premium.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> i have a problem,when i go into a game PB keeps kicking me with this error-
> 
> PB:important restriction:inadequate o/s privileges.
> 
> i am running vista home premium.



Sorry about this, but I have to.

"Welcome to Windows Vista, your gaming now sucks"


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Vista strikes again.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 3, 2007)

actually,i sorted it.i just right click the exe and run as administrator.also all my games work fine on vista,i have not found anything that wont work yet.2142 runs absolutly fine,even tho' my card is running stock until i flash my gfx oc's to the bios,so it runs oc in vista.

games performance in vista is as good as it was in xp pro,and my machine is quite upto telling the differance.


----------



## SlickVic (Feb 3, 2007)

hey, i havent played bf in months, i have this problem that it lags every min. i didnt have this problem before. its random started to do it only online. i dont think its my network. i have 6mg speed and in first player works fine. any ideas


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 22, 2007)

Weird.. this game stutters so much, dammit! It takes 10 years to load sometimes O_O WTF?

EDIT: Even on minimal settings...


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 23, 2007)

monoxide109 said:


> Now I am having a new problem. I can only play for like 2 min before punk buster kicks me off! I have the game patched, and I dont cheat or hack, so what gives?



this used to hapen to me 2 you need to run the game as the adminastrator so punk buster wont kick you of so just right click the bf2142 icon and hit run as adminastrator


----------



## pt (Mar 23, 2007)

SlickVic said:


> hey, i havent played bf in months, i have this problem that it lags every min. i didnt have this problem before. its random started to do it only online. i dont think its my network. i have 6mg speed and in first player works fine. any ideas



like casheti said
SYSTEM SPECS pls


----------



## mab1376 (Mar 23, 2007)

i keep getting "please ensure Battlefield 2142 Install Disc is in the drive, select OK and restart the application. " error. i own a legal copy and have 1.20 patch installed, i tried razor1911 no-dvd patch since i like the game to be no-cd'd anyway but it wont connect to the internet with the patch. what should i do?!?!?!


----------



## Ion Raptor (Mar 31, 2007)

ok, here we go. The game has been running fine ever since I got it, but yesterday it started to not even launch the game. Saying that I wasn't logged into EA link(when I was). Yes i did use the online downloader and i have tried running ad-aware and reinstalling EA Link to no avail.

I looked through the thread and didn't see another problem like this one, but sorry if this has been covered before.


----------



## 5coolme5 (Apr 5, 2007)

SlickVic said:


> yo, help plz. anyone
> i havent been able to play bf in months.


Same Problem

Spec=
Intel P4  1,7 GHZ
Intel GMA 950
RAM 512 DDR2
HD 60GB


Help


----------



## pt (Apr 8, 2007)

5coolme5 said:


> Same Problem
> 
> Spec=
> Intel P4  1,7 GHZ
> ...



your sys specs says it all


----------



## frankenchrist (May 28, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You can't oc while you play, it does not work, take out your oc!



I have been running with a full OC since day one and never have had problems.


----------



## Doc_Hemlock (May 31, 2007)

Hi, been having this problem ever since the latest BF2142 update (1.25) game keeps on crashing at random points and during map changes i get a "cannot assign memory" error message.

Any 1 else been having this problem? 
Any and all help wld b greatfull


----------



## Wile E (May 31, 2007)

Doc_Hemlock said:


> Hi, been having this problem ever since the latest BF2142 update (1.25) game keeps on crashing at random points and during map changes i get a "cannot assign memory" error message.
> 
> Any 1 else been having this problem?
> Any and all help wld b greatfull



You could be having irq conflicts. 8800's are known for it. Check this thread for some possible solutions: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=31266&highlight=8800+bsods


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 9, 2007)

It has nothing to do with the 8800 and the IRQs, it has to do with VISTA and Nvidia Forceware drivers.
In some occations Vista, Nvidia forceware and Creative Drivers crash the game.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> It has nothing to do with the 8800 and the IRQs, it has to do with VISTA and Nvidia Forceware drivers.
> In some occations Vista, Nvidia forceware and Creative Drivers crash the game.


Yeah, and if you read what I linked, it's because of memory space, and IRQ conflicts, especially when their's a XFi and 8800 in the same system.


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 10, 2007)

So now what?  8800 GTX users are SOL?  I used an 8800gtx with x-fi on my Asus P5B Deluxe along Rivatuner before and never had any problem whatsoever.  Now switch to the nvidia board and bam, freezing every hour or so.  Could it be the new in game ad "Ghost Rider" that's causing the problem?  Could this be Nvidia board's problem?  WTF is going on with this BS?  So frustrating.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 10, 2007)

Not ALL drivers can be compatible with one another especially when were talking about Windows Vista. I dont have an IRQ problem and i do have XFI and 8800...However the Nvidia Drivers sometimes crash the Game. How do i know ? Cause prior to the 15x.xx series of drivers i never had a single crash in vista


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 10, 2007)

I fixed my recent crashes (after that infernal 1.25 patch) my updating my nforce drivers (helped a bit) but fixed it completely by updating my sound drivers. Realtek HD Audio pre 1.67 has problems with the 1.25 patch.

Also a bit of advice. Try creating a new (Windows) user if BF2/Bf2142 crashes a lot. It fixed a few problems for me. I have no idea why btw except some theories about the cache repeatedly corrupting on my login user. Fixed a mate's too.

EDIT: And 5coolme5 - get a graphics card. (UNless you're playing on a laptop - in which case your screwed)
Supreme Budget Choice - 9800Pro/XT
Budget Choice - 7600GT (Solid Performance) - OR -  8500GT(if you really want DX10)
Mid-Range Choice - X1950Pro/GT - OR - 8600GTS - OR - 8800GTS 320MB
High-End Choice - 8800GTX - OR - 8800GTS (640MB) - OR - HD 2900XT


----------



## barney_dave (Jul 11, 2007)

i hav a big problem with the game on any match wither it's single player or multiplayer it loads the map half-way then it decides to crash and the only ways for me to get out off it is task manager or by restarting it, if anyone can help then thnx in advance


----------



## Grings (Jul 11, 2007)

barney_dave said:


> i hav a big problem with the game on any match wither it's single player or multiplayer it loads the map half-way then it decides to crash and the only ways for me to get out off it is task manager or by restarting it, if anyone can help then thnx in advance



i had this happen after updating punkbuster, theres a good guide as to what to do here:
http://forums.ea.com/mboards/thread.jspa?messageID=2462226&sls=2
i tried the punkbustersvc thing but it still done it (but less frequently, however the rename the radial.cdb thing fixed it completely


----------



## barney_dave (Jul 11, 2007)

Grings said:


> i had this happen after updating punkbuster, theres a good guide as to what to do here:
> http://forums.ea.com/mboards/thread.jspa?messageID=2462226&sls=2
> i tried the punkbustersvc thing but it still done it (but less frequently, however the rename the radial.cdb thing fixed it completely



thnx for that i'll give it a go, gave it a go and i can't find the radial.cdb file changed the hidden files to show and still nothin.


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 14, 2007)

Just curious as to if anyone is using the new 1.40 BETA patch with Vista yet? Would like to hear from a few folks before I bite the bullet, so to speak, and upgrade to 1.40...


----------



## limecat (Jul 15, 2007)

Whenever I try to join multiplayer servers my game with no warning at all and without any notice afterwards just quits (seemingly for no reason). Also when i try to do single player it actually starts to download the map and then it just does the exact same thing as the multiplayer. Please i want to be able to play but i can't


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2007)

So I just installed BF 2142 and I get no options for display resolution over 1024x768?!  What gives?  I was getting up to 1440x1650 before? Please help!


----------



## KonaViper (Jul 15, 2007)

I need help fast.... I am at EA Link downloading the game. I am now at the install part and i will put in the English for language it will load that and then show me this error : The current version of the application could not be determined. The setup will now terminate. ..... Wat do i do? some1 plz help me fast.


----------



## KonaViper (Jul 15, 2007)

Found Solution .. Enjoy..
Reinstall the installation InstallShield software.

Click on the Start button.
Click on Run.
Type C:\Program Files\Common Files into the text box and press OK.
Right-click on the InstallShield folder, and choose rename.
Change the name to InstallShieldOld.
Start the game installation again to reinstall the InstallShield components with the newest version.


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> So I just installed BF 2142 and I get no options for display resolution over 1024x768?!  What gives?  I was getting up to 1440x1650 before with my old setup! Please help!



So can anyone help me?  Anyone know a proper order to update etc.  Please help?!?!


----------



## GumCuz (Jul 19, 2007)

If you want to run a custom resolution in BF2142, open the properties window for the game on your desktop, and there should be a command line there.  add this to the end, but with whatever resolution you want.+szx 1280 +szy 1024.  Unfortunately, EA believes that running a resolution other than 4:3 is cheating, and that includes the millions of people with LCD monitors that cannot change their resolution to other settings.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, thank you, sure....  Anyways can you tell my why I could get a 1400x900 or 1440x1650 setting with my ATi card and nothing over 1024x756 with this Nvidia card?  I know about forcing the resolution already.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 19, 2007)

I have bf2 I have the "target line" as follows: G:\EA GAMES\Battlefield 2\BF2.exe" +menu 1 +fullscreen 1 +szx 1680 +szy 1050

 Well acording to my book that should alow me to run my native res, but in BF2 video options it does nto let me set it to this... WHY lol

 Dont have time must get some sleep. bf2 and 2142 have the same option for chaging rez so hopeully someone knows why this is not working! did it ever work?


----------



## Chewy (Jul 19, 2007)

GumCuz said:


> If you want to run a custom resolution in BF2142, open the properties window for the game on your desktop, and there should be a command line there.  add this to the end, but with whatever resolution you want.+szx 1280 +szy 1024.  Unfortunately, EA believes that running a resolution other than 4:3 is cheating, and that includes the millions of people with LCD monitors that cannot change their resolution to other settings.



 WHAT! but will the game run with higher res.. like wtf. I'll still be able to play @ my desired res even if EA dont like it right?


----------



## exitstate (Jul 19, 2007)

*BF2142.exe stopped working error following 1.25 install*

Hey guys - new BF2142 gamer (yesterday) here. 

Loaded the game up yesterday and played a few rounds in single player mode (dont wanna go public yet and embarrass myself to hell lol). 

Prior to watching some TV I d/l and installed the 1.25 patch. 

Now when I get to the point of joining the session, the game crashes, gives a black screen for 3/4 of the screen and throws up the error message "BF2142.exe has stopped working" then asking me to close it. 

I am running Windows Vista Premium with a Dell XPS lappy. 

At present I have reinstalled the game without applying the patch and it works fine (well as fine as I can tell without knowing what the patch really fixes, being new to the game and all) 

Any help/ideas you lads/lasses out there can provide will be very greatfully received. 

Cheers


----------



## Benpi (Jul 23, 2007)

Battlefield 2142 Runs so shitty on my Vista64 PC.  I'm using a conroe, 2GB of ram, and an HD2900 XT.  I get so pissed when I often get these massive framerate drops and lags.  No other game lags like this piece of shit battlefield.  I will never buy an EA+Dice Game ever again.  Quake Wars for the win.  For the muth F'n Win.


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2007)

Too bad Vista sucks.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jul 23, 2007)

Works fine in my rig......ATI cards never did like playing with the Battlefield series...


----------



## Benpi (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn, you think it's ATI?  I did just go from a 7950 GX2 to an ATI.


----------



## Boggy11111 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Blinkin Screen Drivin Me Crazy...plz Help*

when im playing in game on the ground the screen starts blinking white, i can still play and everything works fine, just its always blinking all the time and its so annoying and almost puts me into an epileptic fit.

could you please tell me how to fix it. It never used to do this. Cheers, thx a lot


----------



## Glump Bliermp (Jul 26, 2007)

When I play this game, my soundcard doesn't show up in the options menu.  I have a 5.1 rig, but, it will only send me 2 channel.  When I'm being shot from behind, I can't hear it.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 26, 2007)

yeah same for me.. the x-fi option says I do not have the hardware... yet I have a x-fi with the latest drivers meh


----------



## Owen_Evans (Jul 31, 2007)

I remember playing the Multiplayer demo..it Ran perfect no studders at all...then i bought the full game..the patching never worked..took me months to get it to finally work, but then i noticed the actual game was alot slower in comparison, some people were saying it was there Latest update that did it..i had to Buy new Parts for my pc to play it. in full quality.


----------



## green tunic (Aug 7, 2007)

*uninstallation problems*

Im starting to get really annoyed.  

It just started happening today.  I hadn't played BF2142 in a while, so i popped in the cd.  When i try to start the game, it goes to the black screen.  After about 5 seconds it goes back to my desktop.  Ive tried uninstalling the game, but i get this error.







Ive also tried reinstalling the patch, but i get the following errors...


























I don't know why i get the disk space error, because i have plenty left.







I have no idea why i am getting this problem.  Did i delete something important?

please help.


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2007)

This isn't the first time I've asked this question but why in the video options of the game it only goes as high as 1024x768 for resolution?  This is with my 8800.  With my other system it goes as high as 1400x900?!  Anyone else get this?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 27, 2007)

erocker said:


> This isn't the first time I've asked this question but why in the video options of the game it only goes as high as 1024x768 for resolution?  This is with my 8800.  With my other system it goes as high as 1400x1600?!  Anyone else get this?



I go this weirdness with my system after a reformat. Solution: I installed the Omega drivers (my personal favourite). Just try backtracking your drivers and then reinstalling. Or use optimized drivers by third parties.


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2007)

Omega drivers for Nvidia?  My ATi card works great and all the settings are there, it's my 8800 I'm having problems with.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 27, 2007)

ATI seems to be giving higher resolutions than Nvidia....However the difference is too small in the result. Could be a bug or ATI could have a hack to allow larger resolutions in purpose.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 27, 2007)

erocker said:


> Omega drivers for Nvidia?  My ATi card works great and all the settings are there, it's my 8800 I'm having problems with.



All I'm saying is that I think it's probably a driver problem. Choose older or third party drivers. I could game @ 1440x900 on my 7600GT too- so I can't think it's NVidia cards in general related - thus pointing to a driver problem with the 8800. DNA drivers maybe- or just older ones. Newer drivers aren't all they're cracked up to be.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 27, 2007)

I have played BF2142 with an 7800GT, 7800GTX , 7900GT , 8800GTS and in all the same problem happened. Could be a problem with the 1XX.XX series of drivers...


----------



## erocker (Aug 28, 2007)

So does anyone know which drivers work, or which modified drivers I should try?


----------



## s3bas (Sep 10, 2007)

So.. Here's my problem..
I see a server, i click join..
Loading goes (slowly) till about halfway.. Then it just freezes.. Pressing escape doesn't help and i can't start a solo game either...
Wth is wrong with this game? 


Rock on


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 13, 2007)

memory error when using 4gb of ram in vista 32bit and no widescreen or high res weres the 1680x1050


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 13, 2007)

BF series dont support widescreen thus no widescreen resolutions unless you use the command line hack in which case Punkbuster may start kicking you from servers


----------



## noegon (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi, I have this same problem. The highest resolution is 1152x.... . I have Nvidia 8800GTS 320MB,4GB DDR800,intel D930,LCD ASUS PW201 16:10(1680x1050),Win XP MCE(eng). When i will use shorcut on desktop (...BF2142.exe" +menu 1 +fullscreen 1 +szx 1680 +szy 1050 for example) => crash. How can I fix it ?
ps: on this same computer, but with ati x1900xt was possible use 1440x900. wtf ?
(sorry, for my english


----------



## oniell (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, this is kinda different from the rest of the problems. My 2142 works just peachy but.....
At First (when I first start up the game and start the 1st round) my VOIP is working fine, then mid game the VOIP disables and I'm unable to talk to anyone. (until i turn off the game and start it up again)
I was just wondering if anybody has had similar problems or know what to do in this particular situation. thx


----------



## nick_1992 (Dec 2, 2007)

@ neogon u have to replace the +fullscreen 1 with +widescreen 1


----------



## hansel (Dec 8, 2007)

ive been having the same problem for a while now, ive been playing bf for lik a year, and than i went to play it one day and i got on, than i got kicked for punk buster, even tough i don't hack. so i installed punkbuster and updated it, now sometimes the game wont even start, i put it through all the firewalls and i don't know why it wouldn't work, and also my punkbuster would get to downloading updates like a quarter of the way thought than it wouldn't respond and i would half to restart my computer. anybody know how to fix these problems, before i had to uninstall and install bf again to play it for a day. but when i got it i had no problem running it weeks at a time. thanks alot !


----------



## s3bas (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey, i have a problem with my game.
Look..
i CAN start the game, but when i play it, i get 'there is a problem with your connection' very often :s
IT PISSES ME OF, i have my graphs on low, but it keeps saying there is a problem...
my internet is going at 256kbps
HELP?!


----------



## Wsimp58 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am having some problems with punkbuster . I Log into the game fine, but within about 4 mins punk buster kicks me. Running VISta 32 bit on 4 gigs of ram, Cure duo 2 conore 3ghz,and a 8800gtx. I also have problems with my resolution i have a 19inch monitor but it will only allow me to run the game at 1280x960.Shouldnt i be able to run the game at 1280x1024?


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm almost afraid to post here with the amount of people who are banned on this thread, but what has always helped me with this game is doing a reinstall.  Once everything is installed and updated, go to pb's website and do punkbuster manually.  Personally, I've always had better luck with this game with ATi cards.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wsimp58 said:


> I am having some problems with punkbuster . I Log into the game fine, but within about 4 mins punk buster kicks me. Running VISta 32 bit on 4 gigs of ram, Cure duo 2 conore 3ghz,and a 8800gtx. I also have problems with my resolution i have a 19inch monitor but it will only allow me to run the game at 1280x960.Shouldnt i be able to run the game at 1280x1024?



See This guide.  See the other pages in there to set your resolution as 12x10 (last page) as well as some other generally good tips.


----------



## morran (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello everybody.
I'm having problems with the installation of BF 2142... When I put the correct license number, I see this image:







I've tried to do a lot of things, but none of them helped. It doesn't help to delete the file or the whole folder.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 23, 2008)

I have BF2142. And I don't know why, or even how but it runs completely fine. The only thing I have enabled is all 8 pipelines on the 9800SE (for a little performance boost).

The sound is built in, system isn't even overclocked. I'll install it again this weekend and post what all my settings are. Btw, I use XP Pro (tweaked), and not Vista. I tried the game once on friends Packard Bell system (with Vista) and it kicked me out of the game sometimes. Didn't even say why..


----------



## nvidia9950gtx2 (Feb 17, 2008)

Problems


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 13, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Anyone having trouble running BF2142 in Vista, put it in "Windows Server 2003" compability mode and it works great even in x64. Tried to make it work couple days and got random crashes, with XP SP2 compability mode it doesn't find the disc, but Server 2003 has no such problems.
> 
> Also ditched my Audigy 2 for integrated sound, as the latter is better supported in Vista. I miss EAX so bad, sound got really worse from XP to Vista, but other than that you couldn't tell by playing which OS it was running with.



EDIT: better late than never the real reason for the crashes. Above just for reference, already deleted that post. BF2142 works just fine now with Audigy and Vista x64. Below why:

http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/imsm/sb/CS-025783.htm

That caused crashes with sound loop in BF2142 and in Crysis it caused game to pause for 10s and then to continue. Sound crackling was also fixed with newer drivers to Audigy and patches to Vista (now included in SP1).

Oh and I have no RAID, but run my disks in AHCI mode, same fix applies to it too. IDE mode users shouldn't have this issue with ICH7R/ICH8R.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 1, 2008)

*DVD-ROM Not Recognising cd.*

I have the DVD-ROM version of 2142. Everytime I put the disc in my computer it will start to read it, and then it will stop. No auto-run pops up at all. I look under my computer, and it has BF2142 under the D: drive, but it doesn't have the game icon, just text.

For some reason, the game works once every 50 tries, but it needs to be fixed.

Btw I have a Samsung disc drive.

My specs exceed the minimum requirements, and I have played the game multiple times before.

IMPORTANT NOTE: There is no error or anything that pops up. When the disc is in, I can click BF2142 and the splash screen pops up, but it does NOTHING.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 25, 2008)

My mouse sticks in the beginning of a map when I try to pick a kit or squad.


----------



## Flava0ne (Aug 26, 2008)

Everytime I've tried to play BF2142 since last Friday, I've been getting kicked out of servers almost immediately after joining them. The message I get is, "PB IMPORTANT: RESTRICTION Unknown Windows API Function [131152]. I've tried uninstalling and then reinstalling, updating PB, installing the latest DirectX End-User Runtime August 2008, installing .NET Framework 3.5, stopping FRAPS, disabling Windows Firewall, disabling Norton 360 Firewall, running a full system Norton 360 virus scan and I'm still getting this issue. I was able to play BF2142 last Saturday night after defragging my system (which I thought had solved the problem). But after getting the same PB kick again tonight, I then defragged my system once again thinking that it'll fix it. But I'm still getting kicked out of servers for the same PB kick. Is there any way to resolve this issue? I'm running Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit with Service Pack 1 and all the latest updates available.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not an expert, but I know that BF:2142 is a DX9 game and I don't know if you can play it on DX10 because I've never tried. Other than that I have no idea. My advise would be to google it. That's usually how I fix my problems.


----------



## Khaz151 (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a weird problem, and everyone I've asked has no idea, but ever since I've downloaded patch 1.50, the game won't start.  It says something about conflicting with emulating software but I don't have any emulators!  Does anyone know?


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 21, 2009)

Khaz151 said:


> This is a weird problem, and everyone I've asked has no idea, but ever since I've downloaded patch 1.50, the game won't start.  It says something about conflicting with emulating software but I don't have any emulators!  Does anyone know?



It doesn't mean emulators, but virtual drives. For example Nero burning ROM installs one.


----------



## Khaz151 (Feb 26, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> It doesn't mean emulators, but virtual drives. For example Nero burning ROM installs one.



Alright, how do I get rid of it?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 26, 2009)

Other virtual drives i would be Daemon tools, power ISO, SlySoft Virtual Drive, and others.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 26, 2009)

The problem with BF2142 is its not BF3. Thats my problem with it.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 26, 2009)

Khaz151 said:


> Alright, how do I get rid of it?



If you have an extra removable dvd/scsi drive in (my) computer, disable it from the program that made it.

Though it seems to be some sorth of issue with securom it self:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-2142/318303-2142-bf-deluxe-edition-patches-2.html

There's a fix for it (new bf2142.exe) in post #24, but quoted in second last post too.


----------



## puttzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*battlefield 2142 problem*

when i start to play online then after 2 min it crashesbanghead: does some one know wats the problem?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2009)

puttzer said:


> when i start to play online then after 2 min it crashesbanghead: does some one know wats the problem?



System specs? Driver version? Is it patched? We need a tad bit more info before we can help.


----------



## Flava0ne (Jul 20, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> If you have an extra removable dvd/scsi drive in (my) computer, disable it from the program that made it.
> 
> Though it seems to be some sorth of issue with securom it self:
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-2142/318303-2142-bf-deluxe-edition-patches-2.html
> ...



Will this fix the issue that I'm having with the game?


----------



## brianspike (Aug 22, 2009)

*cant even play*

i havent been playing BF 2142 for like a year now, and i am still able to log on fine, but when i try joining a battle, my screen goes to a blue screen talking about how my computer is "beginning a physical memory dump" how do i fix it?


----------



## taskdoneright (Sep 29, 2009)

Having new issues with EA Does sound familair to anyone.
Can anyone help with this error issue its been 3 days since i have been able to play my Game and im gonna go nuts soon!!!!!

for security reasons, you are allowed 3 concurrently active licenses. This limit has been reached. Please wait until one of the other licenses auto-expires, then try again.
ERROR: 10000:78008

My game is only licensed to me and only on 1 pc.
So far EA support is no help.


----------



## taskdoneright (Sep 29, 2009)

Can anyone help with this error issue its been 3 days since i have been able to play my Game and im gonna go nuts soon!!!!!

for security reasons, you are allowed 3 concurrently active licenses. This limit has been reached. Please wait until one of the other licenses auto-expires, then try again.
ERROR: 10000:78008

My game is only licensed to me and only on 1 pc.
So far EA support is no help.
If anyone can help me with this hit me at taskdoneright@live.com


----------

